# Children's Picture Books by Margaret Lake and Jeff Hepple



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

*Da's Story Time: The Gunniwolf*

​
This timeless folktale has been illustrated with thirty-six full color (or high-contrast gray-scale) images for color and e-ink displays.

Here are some examples of the illustrations 
(click for larger view)​
  

  ​
*Da's Story Time: The Three Billy Goats Gruff*

​
An adventurous young goat decides to disobey his older brothers and challenge the troll that lives under the bridge. With 38 all-new, full-color illustrations.

Here are some examples of the illustrations 
(click for larger view)​

  

*Da's Story Time: Goldilocks*​
​
Join Da for a modern retelling of the classic tale of a little girl who takes a walk in the woods. With 64, all-new, full-color illustrations.

Here are some examples of the illustrations 
(click for larger view)​

  

*Da's Story Time: The Three Little Pigs*​
​
Three little pigs set out to seek their fortunes and outsmart the Big Bad Wolf. With 52 all-new, full-color illustrations.

Here are some examples of the illustrations 
(click for larger view)​

  

*Da's Story Time: Hansel and Gretel*​
​
The Brothers Grimm story retold from a more modern perspective by Margaret Lake. 38 all new, full-color illustrations.

Here are some examples of the illustrations.​
























*Da's Story Time: Rumpelstiltskin*​
​
A father's bragging gets his young daughter into serious trouble until a mysterious little man comes to her rescue. Or does he?

With 35 all-new, full-color illustrations.

Here are some examples of the illustrations.​
























*Da's Story Time: Little Red Riding Hood*​
​
A little girl, on the way to see her sick grandmother, meets a wolf who has bad intentions.

With 24, all-new, full-color illustrations.

Here are some examples of the illustrations.​
























*Da's Story Time: Beauty And The Beast*

By
Margaret Lake

Illustrated by Jeffry S. Hepple​
​
Based upon the original story by Gabrielle-Suzanne Barbot de Villeneuve first published in 1740, Margaret Lake's retelling of this classic fairy tale blends the old with the new.

With 52, all-new, full-color illustrations.

_Tip: Illustrations may be zoomed to full screen on most devices._​
Here are some examples of the illustrations.






















*Da's Story Time: Cinderella*

By
Margaret Lake

Illustrated by Jeffry S. Hepple​
The 1697 classic story by Charles Perrault is retold by Margaret Lake in a slightly more modern setting.

With 49, all new, full-color illustrations.



  ​

Da's Story Time Presents
*Stevie Gee's Halloween Party*
By
Margaret Lake


Stevie Gee is not a happy little ghost. All he wants is to go to the big Halloween party, but unless he scares someone soon, he won't be allowed to go. When he searches for someone to scare, he meets Miss Mary, who isn't scared of him at all. If only Miss Mary can help him be scary, all his dreams will come true.
























Kindle Version Paperback​
***********


Da's Story Time Presents
*Sleeping Beauty*
By
Margaret Lake


Seven good fairies, seven special gifts for the little princess: beauty, sweet temper, charm and grace, dance, song, music. But that's only six gifts. When the black fairy casts an evil spell on the princess, can the last good fairy give the princess a gift that will save her?
























Kindle Version​


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Jeff! and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). _If you start a new thread when you already have one, it will be deleted without comment or warning._

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. _If you post prematurely, the post will be deleted without comment._

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

*The Three Billy Goats Gruff*​
An adventurous young goat decides to disobey his older brothers and challenge a troll that lives under the bridge.



Here are some examples of the illustrations 
(click for larger view)​
  ​


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff, do you know how these look on the Fire?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Jeff, do you know how these look on the Fire?


I'll send you a link to _The Three Billy Goats Gruff_ and let you decide. I trust you still don't pull any punches.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well I got my copy and it looks great on the Fire.
I purchased the Gunniwolf.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you, Geoff.

I hope you have some little ones that you can read the Gunniwolf to.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

My 6 year-old and my 3 year-old granddaughters.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Just the right ages.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

And the pictures show up just fine in my K2 also.
Prettier in color on the Fire though.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, Geoff, I'm pretty pleased with the results.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

The illustrations are finished for _Goldilocks_.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

They're very cool, Jeff.  How are you doing them?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> They're very cool, Jeff.


Thank you Ann. It's a lot of fun doing something that doesn't require all that heavy research and fact checking.



Ann in Arlington said:


> How are you doing them?


I'm using 3D software. It's essentially the same process that Pixar uses to create their cartoons.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

By the way, these also look good on Kindle for PC.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Thank you Ann. It's a lot of fun doing something that doesn't require all that heavy research and fact checking.


I don't know about that. . .you get a fairy tale wrong and you might be in big trouble!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't know about that. . .you get a fairy tale wrong and you might be in big trouble!


Haha. I'm in big trouble, then. For nearly fifty years I've been embellishing the stories as I've told them to three generations of children. For example: Goldilocks is bored because Grandma doesn't have cable TV or Internet service so she goes walking in the woods.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Did Disney approve that change?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Did Disney approve that change?


The children have approved. Their's is the only approval that really matters.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

*The Three Little Pigs*​


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I'll buy them all. That way I'll be ready when my kids decide to have kids.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Just let me know when, II, and I'll happily send your first grandchild a signed copy of the anthology.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Just let me know when, II, and I'll happily send your first grandchild a signed copy of the anthology.


Sounds good, I'll let you know.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

​


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

*wanders in to another Jeff thread*


Spoiler



please, please, please.......
please, please, please.......
please, please, please.......
please, please, please.......
please, please, please.......
please, please, please.......


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeff said:


>


Um, Jeff? There seems to be an extra period in that link, and even when I remove that, the clip won't load in YouTube. And nothing shows up in your post at all unless I quote it here. Is it me?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Um, Jeff? There seems to be an extra period in that link, and even when I remove that, the clip won't load in YouTube. And nothing shows up in your post at all unless I quote it here. Is it me?




```
<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yiGIs8ABA9Y?version=3&feature=player_embedded"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yiGIs8ABA9Y?version=3&feature=player_embedded" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="360"></object>
```
Don't see the extra period, Susan.

Using Chrome or Internet Explorer on my local computer, the YouTube video in my original post shows a preview and plays.

Below's my user page on YouTube. Can you see it there?

http://www.youtube.com/user/JeffryHepple


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

How weird. Your post (Reply # 24) looks blank to me. When I quote it, I see "http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiGIs8ABA9Y&feature=youtu.be" but when I _posted_ that quote here earlier it was also blank. And even when I put it in quote marks just now, it previewed as blank until I removed the bracketed "youtube" at the beginning and end. There was also an error message about an invalid link, maybe because of that extra period in the last _youtube._

That's the first time I've been unable to quote a link, so I don't think this is a KB feature/bug.

And I can get to the _page_ on YouTube but the clip just stays a black screen. (I can see _other_ YouTube clips fine.)


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> How weird. Your post (Reply # 24) looks blank to me. When I quote it, I see "http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yiGIs8ABA9Y&feature=youtu.be" but when I _posted_ that quote here earlier it was also blank. And even when I put it in quote marks just now, it previewed as blank until I removed the bracketed "youtube" at the beginning and end. There was also an error message about an invalid link, maybe because of that extra period in the last _youtube._
> 
> That's the first time I've been unable to quote a link, so I don't think this is a KB feature/bug.
> 
> And I can get to the _page_ on YouTube but the clip just stays a black screen. (I can see _other_ YouTube clips fine.)


Very strange. Could it be that the newer clips are wide screen? Can you see the older trailers for the novels?

What version of Shockwave do you have?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Very strange. Could it be that the newer clips are wide screen? Can you see the older trailers for the novels?
> 
> What version of Shockwave do you have?


Well, I had seen all the older trailers _before_, but now they don't seem to be working for me either... uh-oh....

Shockwave says it's 11.6.5.635, just updated 7/9. I guess that update broke something. Sorry, ignore my complaining, it must be a problem with my computer. One more thing to fix.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

So - you can see all YouTube videos except those that I've authored?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeff said:


> So - you can see all YouTube videos except those that I've authored?


If only it were that easy, then I could just pass the buck to you to fix it.  No, it looks as though that last Shockwave update broke something on my laptop. I just discovered I can't see ANY YouTube videos. They worked for me about a month ago, the last time I looked at any. And then a week or so ago I followed the HP prompts to update assorted software. So now I get to backtrack and see which download messed things up. Grump.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Done!  Went back to pre-update status and will check them one by one to see which of the six was the culprit, but for now YouTube works fine again.  And the stuff I quoted is showing up for me in the posts now too. 

Sorry to hijack your thread...  I had no idea that I had a problem on my laptop!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Done! Went back to pre-update status and will check them one by one to see which of the six was the culprit, but for now YouTube works fine again. And the stuff I quoted is showing up for me in the posts now too.
> 
> Sorry to hijack your thread... I had no idea that I had a problem on my laptop!


Glad you figured it out.

Hijacking an otherwise dead thread is a gift not a crime.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Now who said this thread was dead.
I read it.
Just been a bit busy and forgot to post about the pics.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, Geoff. Your post give me the opportunity to announce that Gertie and I have just published _Hansel And Gretel_ on Kindle and in paperback. It should be live soon.

Here are the other three kid's book trailers.





 




Edited to add KB link.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's a new video for _Hansel and Gretel_, written by Margaret (Gertie Kindle) Lake.









Kindle Version​

Paperback​


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Is that cool, or what?


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

That is so neat!! I am humbled. Great job!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm having way too much fun.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

*Hansel And Gretel*
​
The Brothers Grimm story retold from a more modern perspective by Margaret Lake with 38 all new, full-color illustrations by Jeffry Hepple.











*O*nce upon a time, a mother and a father lived in a cottage by the woods with their children, Hansel and Gretel.









Father supported his family by cutting and selling wood while mother took care of Father, Hansel, Gretel and their pet goat, Ziggy. They were a happy family.









Hansel liked to tease his little sister, so one day he told her about all the children who'd gone missing in the North Woods. But Gretel wasn't afraid. Hansel often made up stories to try to scare her.











Then Hansel told Gretel all about the scary creatures in the North Woods. He imitated them so well, growling and snarling that Gretel began to believe him.

"You'd better stop. I hear Mother talking to Father and I'll tell them you're trying to scare me."


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well I went and got my copy.
I love anything by Gertie and anything by Jeff.
So a collaborative work is wonderful.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Well I went and got my copy.
> I love anything by Gertie and anything by Jeff.
> So a collaborative work is wonderful.


Thanks, Geoff.

And I just realized that since my GS now has a Kindle Fire, I can see Jeff's wonderful illustrations in full color. Not that I don't see them anyway when Jeff sends them to me, but I want to see them in Kindlevision. )


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

kindlevision?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, Geoff.

Gertie's/my two new books are live:


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

telracs said:


> kindlevision?


I'm a wordsmith (saith Richard Castle) so I created the perfect word to convey my meaning.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I completely got it, Gertie!  Great word! 

They do look nice on the Fire, don't they?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I completely got it, Gertie! Great word!
> 
> They do look nice on the Fire, don't they?


Thanks, Ann. I appreciate your perspicacity.

Unfortunately, I haven't been able to pry the Fire out of GS's hands. He's even named it. Maybe tomorrow morning when he's asleep, that is if he hasn't stashed it under his pillow.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

*Da's Story Time: Beauty And The Beast*

By
Margaret Lake

Illustrated by Jeffry S. Hepple​
​
Based upon the original story by Gabrielle-Suzanne Barbot de Villeneuve first published in 1740, Margaret Lake's retelling of this classic fairy tale blends the old with the new.

With 52, all-new, full-color illustrations.

_Tip: Illustrations may be zoomed to full screen on most devices._​
Here are some examples of the illustrations.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Got my copy.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks, Ed.

And here's another one of Jeff's awesome animations to go with the story.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Free today and tomorrow:

  

Free tomorrow:


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Da's Story Time: Stevie Gee's Halloween Party
By
Margaret Lake
​
Stevie Gee is not a happy little ghost. All he wants is to go to the big Halloween party, but unless he scares someone soon, he won't be allowed to go. When he searches for someone to scare, he meets Miss Mary, who isn't scared of him at all. If only Miss Mary can help him be scary, all his dreams will come true.

























Kindle Version Paperback​


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Da's Story Time Presents
*Sleeping Beauty*
By
Margaret Lake
​Seven good fairies, seven special gifts for the little princess: beauty, sweet temper, charm and grace, dance, song, music. But that's only six gifts. When the black fairy casts an evil spell on the princess, can the last good fairy give the princess a gift that will save her?
























Kindle Version​


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Free Today and Tomorrow (November 24-25)​
​
An illustrated Christmas story in verse about a little boy who's afraid of the dark and about his grandfather, who with the help of Santa Claus, solves the problem.

​
Clement Moore's classic Christmas poem, "A Visit from St. Nicholas", with full color illustrations.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

What delightful Christmas presents you have brought us.
Thank you, Jeff.


----------



## ssmithwest (Aug 2, 2012)

Looks like a good children's book. Got it on my list, thanks!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> What delightful Christmas presents you have brought us.
> Thank you, Jeff.


There's a video that goes with 'Twas the Night Before Christmas. I can't remember if I already posted it here or not.






I don't know how to re-size the player. It looks better in wide screen. Here's the link:


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

ssmithwest said:


> Looks like a good children's book. Got it on my list, thanks!


You're very welcome and welcome to Kindleboards.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Last week my great grandson, Camden, said that he wished he could be a superhero. I told him that he could be, in a book. Here it is: _Da's Stoty Time: Camden and the Beanstalk._


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy Halloween












Free for Halloween
_Stevie Gee's Halloween Party_y by Margaret Lake
​


----------

